# OK just got my bees!! I could use some advice...



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

It is now 9;39 in the morning, sunny and about 41 degrees. I picked the bees up yesterday and they spent the night in my garage. This morning I figured they must bee thirsty so I sprayed them with water. Two questions;

#1. Bee commerce had a problem w/my order and my equipment isn't coming until tomorrow (supposedly). I bought an extra hive from the beekeeper that I got my bees from. Soooo....I want to install my bees but I have no vale or gloves. Is this a huge no, no? Am I likely to be stung?


#2. I want to get them into the hive...do I have to wait until afternoon or can I just do it now while its sunny ? (its supposed to rain later)

Thanks guys


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

kirkmcquest said:


> #1. Soooo....I want to install my bees but I have no vale or gloves. Is this a huge no, no? Am I likely to be stung?


I wouldn't say it's a _huge_ no, no... but certainly not recommended. Is there something you could rig up? Got any mosquito netting or something like that which you could drape over your face?

Are you going to follow Al's "gentle install" instructions? That will minimize the number of bees flying:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=118072



> #2. I want to get them into the hive...do I have to wait until afternoon or can I just do it now while its sunny ?


I vote for now, while it's sunny.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

its kind of how each person feels with the bees ,, if your not comfortable with out the vaile ,, gloves , then thats what you should wear ,, you work the hive the way you feel comfortable . don't let any one tell you what to wear or not to wear , you will only enjoy bees if you work them the way your comfortable .. as for all of us here we do not put any suit or vaile on ,, for my self I take off my shirt ,, because bees tend to go up my shirt .. my wife, sons ,daughters , grand kids none wear vails ,suits ,, but they have seen me and they are comfortable with out it , but we do get stung ,, last year I think I got 10 or 12 all year ... 
I do the slam bang install ( do every thing momma told you never to do with bees ), but most on here do the "gentle install" . I do installs the sunny part of the day ,, about noon or so ,, late afternoon I have found they tend to get crabby .. around here we say,, if the suns not out ,cold , late in the day ,high wind , bad weather the girls are looking for entertainment , so if you go in the hive , we want to watch ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use the gentile install and teach that method to students. It isn't really for the benifit of the bees but the bee keeper, for the very first time isn't so scared out of their wits they drop stuff forget stuff like queen cage corks.

You could I am sure use my method and not get stung if you were naked. I have a turkey hunting hat with a face veil that would work.

Mist them with syrup real well too.

 Al


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

O.K Guys...I had to go for it. I did use the slam bang method because I like knowing they are in the hive and then I can just close it up. I did spray them down pretty good with sugar water first and they did seem very docile. Only one or two actually flew...I did notice that the can of syrup that was included in the box was completely empty.

Here's how it went;











then;











the feeder;











the final product;

http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h393/kirkmcquest/beeinstall006.jpg


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Not too bad for a first timer, huh? Didn't get stung at all, they were very docile.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm impressed! I'd love to get into beekeeping, someday....


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

take a good look at that box and frames ,,, better keep that pic of it ,, cause its the last time it will look that clean ,, no glue all over it , no poop on the out side ,, so nice and clean ,, look now cause tomorrow it will not look so clean and never will again .. but thats the good part cause you know the girls are doing there thing


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

tom j said:


> take a good look at that box and frames ,,, better keep that pic of it ,, cause its the last time it will look that clean ,, no glue all over it , no poop on the out side ,, so nice and clean ,, look now cause tomorrow it will not look so clean and never will again .. but thats the good part cause you know the girls are doing there thing


Thats kind of why I wanted plain wood instead of white painted...but its all they had.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

alright good job--my first install will be the 7th of may, i am excited.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck, it was easier than I thought...just think all the steps out before you do it!


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

looks like you did a great job! I hope you enjoy your girls as much as I do.

Mav


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> I'm impressed! I'd love to get into beekeeping, someday....


Think about attending a nearby beekeeping club:
http://www.texasento.net/TXBee.htm


----------

